# hooks and sinkers for pendulum cast



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for info on shock leader and hooks. But I would also like to know how you attatch the hooks to the shock leader, type sinkers and where do you tye them in on the leader.

I understand this all depends on the bait, fish, and tide and surf etc. But how are you rigging the shock leader to fish?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Here you go.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

That would be the rig I would use.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*tnx fer the pic*

OK, is this the 8nbait rig I ve been reading abt in the posts? But how do you attatch it to the shock leader? and what are the 2 things next to the snap swivel?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

chilehead2 said:


> OK, is this the 8nbait rig I ve been reading abt in the posts? But how do you attatch it to the shock leader? and what are the 2 things next to the snap swivel?


The shock is attached to th barrel swivel in th pic.Th two things are beads.


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

I do not hook the swivel of the snood to the shock leader. I use a breakaway quick link. This way you can put the breakaway quick link on the end of the shock leader and you can hook the snood to the quick link. The advantage is that you can change hooks fast and have bait prepared for quick change out. You can also pull the quick links through the eyes of the rod so you can pre rig the quick link and you don’t have to tie any thing at the beach. Setup is faster. 

I wish I could post pictures. I have a great picture of my rig.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Rig*

I use the same rig, but the leader is about four inches. closer to the sinker, less wind resistance and haven't noticed any less fish ability with it...


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

SALTSHAKER said:


> I use the same rig, but the leader is about four inches. closer to the sinker, less wind resistance and haven't noticed any less fish ability with it...



I agree. I did this rig quickly for picture purposes. My leaders are 2-6" depending on wind and species.


----------



## lunartic (Jul 16, 2006)

The question is for Pendulum casting. A bare swivel on a shock leader as in the diagram shown will send your sinker down the beach sooner or later.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Later


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Okay*

You want to use a pendulum cast to max out distance right. No matter how short the leader on the fish finder rig it is not the most aerodynamic way to go.

Clip down rigs such as those made by breakaway are designed to maximise distance with the pendulum cast.

That being said I prefer the fish finder rig and the OTG cast in most fishing situations. Realistically it is generally not safe to fish with a pendulum cast on a crowded beach. If you have the place to yourself by all means, have at it.


----------



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

What's wrong with a pulley rig?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

idpearl said:


> What's wrong with a pulley rig?


Nothing is wrong with pulley rigs. The fish just has less distance to run with the rig before hitting the sinker. Oh the fish finder with 2-6inch leader and a OTG or a Hatteras cast puts most good casters into the fish.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

idpearl said:


> What's wrong with a pulley rig?


The breakaway rigs I was referring to are essentially a pulley rig

Digger is right. I don't feel like I am losing any significant distance with an OTG cast compared to the pendulum. Though I am certainly not as proficient at the pendulum. I use to spend a lot of time practicing the pendulum on the field only to find out I did'nt have the room to work it when I got to the fishing hole.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what is a pendulum, OTG or a Hatteras cast?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Casting video clips*

Take a look at the video clips on this page for various casting styles - BB

http://www.pennfishing.com/about_us/videos/


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Its great when your all alone but*

Ya just can't pull off a pendulum, or OTG when you standing waist deep on the bar... Or in the crowded Cape Point Area.. I use a modified pendulam when all alone (long Drop half way around with feet work) or if I have the room but that is not oftem.. Great for the tourneys not sogreat fro fishing .. JAM


----------

